# 1st Graphs, THIS IS COOL!



## Gassy Bob (May 18, 2011)

This is such a powerful tool, am learning more with it each time.
Gear: Vintage Frazier Monte Carlo II bookshelf speakers on stands, 1 cu ft sealed sub w/10" Dayton driver
M-Audio Fast Track USB II

If you gurus could have a look I would appreciate the feedback! It appears the sub level is a bit too high, waterfall looks quite ragged abd there is a large null at 50 hz? Tried to apply a filter, must be doing something wrong. I have MiniDSP with the advanced plugin and have already EQ'd the sub with biquad filters, was hoping it would have done better?

Suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gassy Bob (May 18, 2011)

Here is a graph with 1/3 smoothing - is that the preferred smoothing?


----------



## fwrigley (Jul 21, 2011)

1/3 is what people usually post. I'd say it looks pretty good.


----------



## Gassy Bob (May 18, 2011)

Any other comments/suggestions? Am thinking I should continue to work on getting the response to +/- 3 dB?? Any comments on the +10K rolloff?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Gassy Bob said:


> Any other comments/suggestions? Am thinking I should continue to work on getting the response to +/- 3 dB??


That may be pretty difficult to achieve, even for a single listening position.



> Any comments on the +10K rolloff?


That is normal for in-room measurements, the measurement includes both the direct sound (which is likely more extended at HF) and the contributions reflected from the room's surfaces, which tend to be more absorbent at HF.


----------

